# Sleep Studies



## TrishSander (May 27, 2010)

The doctor that I bill for does sleep studies in a sleep lab within his office and he is going to start performing sleep studies on children.  He says that it takes more to do this and feels that it should be reimbursed at a higher rate.  I can't find where there is a different code to bill or a modifier that would show this. Is there such a thing?


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

As far as I know a sleep study is a sleep study. Doesn't matter the age of the patient.

The only option he might have is to document to support mod -22 giving in detail why and how these child studies are significantly more complex or time consuming than a study on an adult. But this means you will have to supply documentation on each of these and it still doesn't mean the payer is going to pay any extra


----------



## TrishSander (May 27, 2010)

Thank you, for your help!! I will make that suggestion.


----------

